# TDC for # 1 piston on 90 maxima



## travel1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Hello,
I just finished doing a motor swap on my 90 se maxima. The new engine is already mounted and ready to go. However, i'm not sure how to install the distributor. I tried starting the car once and the firing was off.
I'm not sure exactly where TCD is at. I put a screw driver on the first piston chamber but i'm not sure that this is the best way. I think it's the first mark on the cranksharft? not sure? Also, which way does the rotor need to face? is it towards the #1 spark plug wire on the disty or towards the actual # 1 piston it self? Need some help - my baby is ready go just need to get this out of the way. 
tks


----------



## kaleb (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm sure by now you're without need for an answer, but it needs to point towards the #1 wire, and it might take a few tries back and fourth on the teeth but you'll get it.

Good luck.


----------

